

Popcorn time is back - foxhedgehog
http://www.time4popcorn.eu/

======
frdmn
Caution: This is the closed source fork and not the fork from [http://get-
popcorn.com](http://get-popcorn.com) or [https://github.com/popcorn-
official/popcorn-app](https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-app).

Copied from Reddit
([http://www.reddit.com/r/PopCornTime/comments/232xmf/a_list_o...](http://www.reddit.com/r/PopCornTime/comments/232xmf/a_list_of_popcorn_time_clones_and_android/)):

    
    
        We advise you to not install Time4Popcorn. We will not link to their software anymore from this thread, i did not want to take a side in this but since the application seems to send data to unknown servers and they steal code from other projects... That is what has made me decide not to delete it off the list. No that would not help anyone, i would like everyone to know how bad of a piece of software time4popcorn currently is. Their Mac version currently even links to the Official Popcorn Time version, which is odd? Why would they do that? Oh yes because they can't create their own versions. I have collected several comments from our community about the current suspious activity that time4popcorn has shown us.
        I advise you to not install or to delete the app immediatly if you did install it. The developers do have a chance of getting back here in the list, they can send me a PM and prove that i am several other people are completely wrong. On this moment we will strongly advise against the use of this software. We will also delete any and every link to their website and or download pages.
        Be warned!
        @cesasol commented:
        After checking the source code, i could see there is no software beyond nodewebkit under popcorn4time binary, instead they work on this "cloud" http://app.time4popcorn.eu/[25] *deactivate js before going to this link And there is a couple of binary files with the extension php, wich is more than suspicius. After checking in a vbox, they send random data to that server and another two, not only the torrent seeding.
        @Sharkiller a Popcorn Time dev has also showed his doubts:
        @Foxito they steal code, dont release them, put features that dont work only grow up their userbase who knows for what. for weeks they do interviews for a lot of pages to gain more and more userbase even when their code never works(tvshows). in the code you can find suspicious images to track the users, they don't even are from analytics. after a few weeks they "release" a source code in github that is a clone of the popcorn-official repo, even the links go to that repo. with the commits of the same day. They don't even do a fork only a renamed code. If that is not fishy to you then use it.
        @traplover69 commented: The download links on http://get-popcorn.com/download/mac[26] and http://time4popcorn.eu/Popcorn-Time-0.2.9-Mac.tar.gz[27] point to the same file. Both give a shasum of fc00796208ca412b01c3715fb44af191d937ba8a. Any ideas whats happening here?
        So be carefull with Time4Popcorn

~~~
pygy_
Better formatted:

—8<–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—

 _We advise you to not install Time4Popcorn. We will not link to their
software anymore from this thread, i did not want to take a side in this but
since the application seems to send data to unknown servers and they steal
code from other projects... That is what has made me decide not to delete it
off the list. No that would not help anyone, i would like everyone to know how
bad of a piece of software time4popcorn currently is. Their Mac version
currently even links to the Official Popcorn Time version, which is odd? Why
would they do that? Oh yes because they can 't create their own versions. I
have collected several comments from our community about the current suspious
activity that time4popcorn has shown us.

I advise you to not install or to delete the app immediatly if you did install
it. The developers do have a chance of getting back here in the list, they can
send me a PM and prove that i am several other people are completely wrong. On
this moment we will strongly advise against the use of this software. We will
also delete any and every link to their website and or download pages.

Be warned!

@cesasol commented:

After checking the source code, i could see there is no software beyond
nodewebkit under popcorn4time binary, instead they work on this "cloud"
[http://app.time4popcorn.eu/[25]](http://app.time4popcorn.eu/\[25\])
_deactivate _js before going to this link And there is a couple of binary
files with the extension php, wich is more than suspicius. After checking in a
vbox, they send random data to that server and another two, not only the
torrent seeding.

@Sharkiller a Popcorn Time dev has also showed his doubts:

@Foxito they steal code, dont release them, put features that dont work only
grow up their userbase who knows for what. for weeks they do interviews for a
lot of pages to gain more and more userbase even when their code never
works(tvshows). in the code you can find suspicious images to track the users,
they don't even are from analytics. after a few weeks they "release" a source
code in github that is a clone of the popcorn-official repo, even the links go
to that repo. with the commits of the same day. They don't even do a fork only
a renamed code. If that is not fishy to you then use it.

@traplover69 commented: The download links on [http://get-
popcorn.com/download/mac[26]](http://get-popcorn.com/download/mac\[26\]) and
[http://time4popcorn.eu/Popcorn-
Time-0.2.9-Mac.tar.gz[27]](http://time4popcorn.eu/Popcorn-
Time-0.2.9-Mac.tar.gz\[27\]) point to the same file. Both give a shasum of
fc00796208ca412b01c3715fb44af191d937ba8a. Any ideas whats happening here?

So be carefull with Time4Popcorn_

—8<–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—–—

------
introex
New version, new domain name, new github repo. I've already lost count on how
many there were.

Perhaps _PirateBay_ can host it and then it won't have to move so much.

On plus side, TV Shows are surely to attract a wider user base.

------
pgl
Which is the real Popcorn Time, [http://get-popcorn.com/](http://get-
popcorn.com/) or [http://www.time4popcorn.eu/](http://www.time4popcorn.eu/)?

~~~
Pym
The real and only one is [http://get-popcorn.com/](http://get-popcorn.com/)

Time 4 Popcorn is closed source and probably full of spywares.

------
k-mcgrady
Does this need to be posted every single time the site disappears and
reappears?

